# Kittykate's first 1,000 meows!



## giovannino

Thank you for adding a touch of feline elegance to the Italian-English forum, Cate! You never put a paw wrong

Heartfelt congratulations!

Giovannino


----------



## kittykate

Such sweet words, what can I say? 

_Puuurrrrrrrrr _​ 
What makes WRF so special is the very special people you can find here.​ 
Heartfelt thanks, giovannino ​ 
cate​


----------



## housecameron

Complimenti e congratulazioni, carissima Caterina ​ 
La classe non si misura, ma qui sono ben 1000 classi complete!!​ 
e per finire in bellezza (e in rosa...)​ 

- HC -​


----------



## TimLA

To the nicest and most intelligent kitten on the forum!
Congratulations...may you have many thousands more...


----------



## kittykate

Grazie, HC, complimenti ancora più apprezzati venendo dalla donna dalle  brillanti e faro nella notte buia dei traduttori...

caterina


----------



## kittykate

Meow, Tim 

I may make it to a few thousands more ... if you keep helping me!  

Mille grazie di tutto!

caterina


----------



## underhouse

Si è proprio vero: la classe non è acqua e io sono sempre l'ultimo!!! 

Complimenti anche da parte mia, Caterina!

under


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Complimenti, pussykate


----------



## kittykate

Grazie anche a te, under, _last but not least_ 

caterina


----------



## kittykate

Meow, Paul, bravo lo sei sempre, ma carino lo sei molto di più quando sorridi! 

caterina


----------



## sam1978

Congratulazioni Kitty! Congratulazioni!!!   


Ehm....


----------



## kittykate

Grazie, sam, grazie. Guardati un po' in giro...

caterina


----------



## baldpate

I've just noticed you've made over 1000 paw-marks  (nella rena ).  Congratulations !  Give yourself a stroke!


----------



## Angel.Aura

TimLA said:


> To the nicest and most intelligent kitten on the forum!
> Congratulations...may you have many thousands more...


Ecco le parole giuste. 

_*C o n g r a t u l a z i o n i !!!*_​
A.A.


----------



## kittykate

baldpate, paw-marks like those in the picture (no _rena_ unfortunately, I only found snow). Thank you for your very precious help.


 Grazie mille, Angel.Aura, brava, carina e ormai imprendibile! 

caterina


----------



## Saoul

Grande Caterina! Complimenti per il tuo traguardo.   

Kudos!


----------



## kittykate

Grazie, Saoul. Ci ho messo un bel po', ma alla fine ce l'ho fatta! 

caterina


----------

